# Auf Makrele in Holland



## koksbirne (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte euch mal fragen wann man mit dem kutter in holland auf makrele gehen kann ? also von wo aus auch und ob ihr irgendwelche kutter da kennt? 

gruß  Jens


----------



## Angler-NRW (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Makrele in Holland*

In Scheveningen gibts die http://www.rederij-trip.nl/ und die http://www.rederijvrolijk.nl/.

Mit der Trip war ich zweimal unterwegs. Einmal Flop und einmal Top.

Sonst hab ich keine Ahnung, aber schau mal hier http://www.hengelsport.com/ .

MFG Basti


----------



## koksbirne (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Makrele in Holland*

super danke aber meinste so in 2-3 wochen ist ne gute zeit für makrele


----------



## Angler-NRW (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Makrele in Holland*

Habe vor ca. drei Wochen hier auch mal gefragt und da wurde mir gesagt, dass jetzt die  Zeit wäre wo die Makrelen da wären.

Ein Bekannter war vor zwei Wochen in Scheveningen und hatte 40 Stück.

Sonst such einfach mal im Board nach Scheveningen, da bekommst du viele Infos über das Thema.

Zum Beispiel hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1646834&highlight=Scheveningen#post1646834

Klingt doch vielversprechend...

MFG Basti |wavey:


----------



## stachelritter73 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Makrele in Holland*

Hi,
die Makrelen Zeit fängt im Juni an und endet im September.
Ich fahr auch mit nem Kumpel am 18.07. auf Makkos in scheveningen.Habe hier noch ein paar Links von Reedereien aus Scheveningen.
Gruß Mike#6


Rederei Groen (3 Schiffe) - die Blauen-, Dr. Lelykade 1D, NL-2583 CL Scheveningen, Tel.: 0031/703683060, www.rederijgroen.nl
Rederei Trip (3 Schiffe) - die Roten-, Dr. Lelykade 3, NL- 2583 CL Scheveningen, Tel.: 0031/703541122, www.rederij-trip.nl
Rederei Vrolijk (3 Schiffe), Dr. Lelykade 22a, NL-2583 CL Scheveningen, Tel.: 0031/703514021, www.rederijvrolijk.nl


----------



## koksbirne (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Makrele in Holland*

Bist du schonmal rausgefahren und mit welcher fährst du also haste aauch guter erfahrungen gemacht ??

gruß
Jens




stachelritter73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Makrelen Zeit fängt im Juni an und endet im September.
> Ich fahr auch mit nem Kumpel am 18.07. auf Makkos in scheveningen.Habe hier noch ein paar Links von Reedereien aus Scheveningen.
> Gruß Mike#6
> ...


----------



## Brasso_54 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Makrele in Holland*

Hi Angelfreunde,

gibt es irgendwo ein Mitfahrgelegenheit im Bus von Köln oder Düsseldorf(wohne genau mittendrin) nach Scheveningen zum Makrelenfischen?
Gruss Brasso


----------



## koksbirne (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Makrele in Holland*

Kommt drauf an wann du willst ich möchte zusammen mit meinem onkel mit nem privat wagen fahren  und sprit wird gleichmässig geteilt ??





Brasso_54 schrieb:


> Hi Angelfreunde,
> 
> gibt es irgendwo ein Mitfahrgelegenheit im Bus von Köln oder Düsseldorf(wohne genau mittendrin) nach Scheveningen zum Makrelenfischen?
> Gruss Brasso


----------



## stachelritter73 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Makrele in Holland*

Hi,
ist eigendlich latte mit welchem Schiff du raus fährst must nur nen guten Skipper erwischen das Wetter muß mitspielen und die Makrelen müssen gesucht und im besten fall auch gefunden werden,denn ne garantie dafür das du da ne Tonne fisch rausholst gibt dir kein Skipper.Aber in der Regel fängt man immer was.
Gruß Mike#h


----------



## andreasgrimm (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Auf Makrele in Holland*

hi.

ich wohne seit 2 jahren in der ecke von den haag und ich muss sagen die makrelen beisen sogar an der brandung.

aber ich gehe auch an den nieuwe waterweg angeln,da geht auch viel,auch makrele,aber nur bei flut und weitem wurf.


----------

